# What are your favorite games?



## Garamal (Mar 20, 2017)

It's interesting to know what games do visitors of this forum like except those that are already in hot topics 
I'm sure you have more of favorite ones 

I personally like Skyrim, Civilization, Fallout, Battlefield and a load of regular free games http://www.slotozilla.com/free-slots/triple-diamond for example. 

So what about you?


----------



## megamania (Mar 22, 2017)

soccer and badminton.

Don't do computer games.

My son enjoys Skyrim and For Honor.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 22, 2017)

If I had to pick one single favorite game, it would be The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.

Now, as far an actual list, I’d go with Skyrim, the Dark Souls/Bloodborne series, Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon, Splatoon, the Zelda series, and Drakan: The Ancient Gates.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Mar 22, 2017)

X-Wing!


----------



## Jhaelen (Mar 23, 2017)

My favorite (computer) games are all at least over a decade old: Galactic Civilizations II, Diablo 2, Master of Magic, ...
Apart from offering better graphics, more recent releases at best seem to offer comparable gameplay (more often it's actually worse), so few compelling new games have come to my attention.

'This War of Mine' is my only rather recent acquisition.


----------



## Nalleile (Mar 23, 2017)

I like to get together with friends and play board games, but if there is no possibility, then I played in my favorite game is Davinci-diamonds. It's a colorful and colorful game with good graphics that will not let you get bored


----------



## Azurewraith (Mar 24, 2017)

Anything that makes me want to tear my hair out and throw my control against the wall. I laugh at people who think darksouls is anywhere remotely hard


----------



## Eltab (Mar 27, 2017)

- _Empire Deluxe _(for PC)
- *Gamma World*, vol 2 or a D&D3.5 conversion preferred (RPG)
- Sid Meier's _Alpha Centauri _(for PC)
- I got _Civilization_ for Christmas (but haven't opened it yet due to excessive overtime at work)
- Forget-which-one early _Zelda_ game, especially the classic sound effects
- _Risk_ (board game)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 27, 2017)

The Witcher 3


----------



## Mallus (Mar 29, 2017)

Since the OP listed video/computer games...

Civilization
Star Control 
Master of Orion
Freespace
Skies of Arcadia
Soul Calibur
Mass Effect (loving Andromeda, so far)

edit: forget Tie Fighter, Alpha Centauri, Dragon Age (esp. DA2 - bite me, haters!).


----------



## Eltab (Apr 3, 2017)

Zeseman said:


> My favorite game a Mortal Kombat



Probably my least-favorite game of all time.  Watching over other peoples' shoulders made me queasy.
(You can imagine what I think of modern goop-and-gore special effects.)


----------



## trappedslider (Apr 3, 2017)

Civilization V
Skyrim 
FO4
AC:Syndicate, and oddly Unity
plague inc evolved


----------



## Brandegoris (Apr 14, 2017)

The Last of Us
Dishonored1 & 2
Assassins Creed : Black Flag
Skyrim
Fallout 4

And I like Planetside 2 for some reason even if I DO recognize that's it is not really that great!


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Apr 14, 2017)

.


----------



## SunGold (Apr 15, 2017)

Mallus said:


> Dragon Age (esp. DA2 - bite me, haters!).




Haha, I feel you on this, but I'll admit that I hated it right up until I didn't. It was just _such_ an upheaval of expectations that you reeeaaallllly had to give it some time to warm up to it. But I eventually did, enough that I still occasionally use The Hanged Man's theme as my ringtone. 

Anyway, my favorite game in recent memory is Abzû. Weird, chill, beautiful little game.

[video=youtube;bpvHqAsNVH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpvHqAsNVH0[/video]


----------



## Lpelmond (Jul 3, 2017)

need for speed and jango


----------



## dicemistress (Jul 3, 2017)

Dragon Age: Inquisition, Skyrim, and some casual WoW on the computer. Going more old school, SimCity (like SimCity 2000 version), and some of the old PopCap games such as Bejeweled.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Jul 3, 2017)

RPG - HERO system, WOIN.
Computer - Rock Band 4, Lego Dimensions, Diablo 3
Card/board - Pathfinder Adventure card game, LOTR living card game, Sentinels of the Multiverse.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 4, 2017)

RPG: HERO
Computer: don't know that I have a favorite among all the arcade & computer games I've played.  I mean, many come to mind, but none is clearly the winner.
Card/Board: M:tG
Sports (play): soccer, volleyball, bowling
Sports (watch): hockey, NFL football


----------



## trappedslider (Jul 4, 2017)

I've gotten back into playing world of warcraft


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 4, 2017)

SunGold said:


> Anyway, my favorite game in recent memory is Abzû. Weird, chill, beautiful little game.
> 
> [video=youtube;bpvHqAsNVH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpvHqAsNVH0[/video]




Looks cool!


----------



## EmberGod (Aug 16, 2017)

The Witcher 2 and CS


----------



## Kaiverta (Aug 16, 2017)

Final Fantasy series! Namely FF8 and FF15. I also love The Witcher 3 (haven't finished that yet due to art commission workload). 

I also like the Tales series.


----------



## EmberGod (Aug 21, 2017)

I like small flash games. I think such games are not annoying and it's aways relaxing to play them. My favorite are Sling, Red ball and Cake Master


----------



## aramis erak (Aug 25, 2017)

Garamal said:


> It's interesting to know what games do visitors of this forum like except those that are already in hot topics
> I'm sure you have more of favorite ones
> So what about you?




The Civ line, esp. Civ II Gold and Civ V. 
The Zelda series - esp. Windwaker and Skyward Sword, also the Oracles pair.
That game passed off as a zelda game but which really isn't, ... Breath of the Wild... Great game. Lousy Zelda.
Lego games - loved just about all of them.


----------



## Cassidy Rilex (Oct 5, 2017)

i like crosswords


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 5, 2017)

I like playing mind games. Think about it.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 5, 2017)

Dioltach said:


> I like playing mind games. Think about it.




RPG-IRL

I've got friends who do VO work, but I don't play computer/console games. I think that the last comp game that i played was "Pool of Radiance" by SSI. I'm pretty much just a RPG guy; mostly Pathfinder, D&D 2, 3, 3.5, 4, some Savage Worlds these days, though I've played dozens of them. I'd like to try out the newer Star Trek RPG and am hoping to get a comedy-horror campaign going, some time, using Dead Gentlemen's "Demon Hunters" Fate Core based game.


----------



## EmberGod (Oct 5, 2017)

I am a fan of escape room games. But they are much better in real life. When I was in LA I visited The Quest Factory rooms . I visited 2 rooms Clinic and The Laboratory of Lost Species. Had a great time, it was fun and I'll definitely try Queen Anne's Revenge room next time.


----------



## Anna Kosten (Oct 7, 2017)

Outdoor game: Volleyball. Board game: Innovation. I suppose that’s a card game, actually. Computer game: hm… Civ 5 perhaps? Really love watching video play-throughs of new/indie games to see all the innovations in UI and first-run user experience coming out of the gaming industry.


----------



## EmberGod (Oct 12, 2017)

I became a fan of poker. It's an analytical game where you're constantly sizing up your opponents, finding the correct betting sizes, and searching for cracks in your opponent's game that you can exploit at a later time period. For now I improve my skills in online casinos, particularly discover this one. I got a lot of bonuses after the sign up.


----------



## MandyDS (Dec 7, 2017)

of course shooters for example crisis all parts !! and the world of tanks)


----------



## The_Silversword (Dec 7, 2017)

If Im on the Playstation its Grand Theft Auto, or No Man's Sky

If Im on the PC its Neverwinter.


----------



## Imaculata (Dec 8, 2017)

Thief (The Dark Project/The Metal Age/Deadly Shadows)
Demons Souls/Dark Souls series
Portal and Portal 2
Half-Life
Fall Out
Minecraft/Terraria
Team Fortress 2
Eternal Darkness
Fatal Frame series
Soul Blade/Soul Calibur 2
TMNT3 the Manhatten Project
Megaman 2
Castlevania 3


----------



## Hirsch (Dec 15, 2017)

Probably the Dragon Age series, Dragon Age 2 in particular,  even though I really enjoyed Inquisition as well.

Sent from my GT-I9060I using EN World mobile app


----------



## Argyle King (Dec 16, 2017)

If I had to make lists; off the top of my head...

Computer/Console
X-Com
X-Com 2
Elder Scrolls Skyrim
Fallout 4 (especially enjoyed Far Harbor)
Fallout Tactics
Sid Meier's _Pirates!_
Port Royale
Tropico 5
Ultima rpg series
Nobunaga's Ambition


Card/Board/Tabletop 
Fluxx
Scattergories
Betrayal at House on The Hill
Munchkin 
Simon's Cat Game
Revolution
Illuminati
Liar's Dice
Edge of The Empire
GURPS 4th Edition


----------



## ASILiara (Dec 20, 2017)

Mass Effect is probably my favourite video game series of all time. Others include Fallout: New Vegas, XCOM 2, Space Engineers, and Stellaris (it's a very eclectic mix, I know).
Tabletop-wise, Eclipse Phase is by and far my favourite. Aside from that, the only other tabletop game I really love is WOIN.

(Also, first post in the forums. Hi!)


----------



## Phototoxin (Dec 24, 2017)

Pokemon is a major focus for me but I enjoy some RTS stuff and casual shooters on my PC too


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie (Dec 24, 2017)

Lately?

Video Games
Baldur's Gate series
Super Mario Odyssey
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe
Skyrim
Breath of the Wild
Dawn of War 2
Civilization 6
GalCiv 3
Surgeon Simulator
Goat Simulator
Stardew Valley
Doom

Tabletop
DnD 5E
Pathfinder
Starfinder
FATE (I can't find anyone to play because my group gets confused by the rules)
Hero System
Savage Worlds


----------



## EmberGod (Jan 10, 2018)

I like most gaming genre, especially sports and strategy.
I play NFS, FIFA Mobile, Clash Royale, Boom Beach  etc. I love racing games. Moving faster then others; chasing; maintaining lead; understanding cars nature; understanding tracks; just focusing on roads and other cars; driving those cars whose dreams you have in your mind. NFS is the best in this genre. Also I often found many cool games on Bitgamer.ch tracker, found it on http://invites-shop.com/en/ .  It supports a lot of game devices like PC, Mac, Android Phones, Iphones , Xbox, PSP and more.


----------



## Argyle King (Jan 10, 2018)

I recently started playing Warband: Mount & Blade.

I'm highly enjoying it.


----------



## EmberGod (Jul 12, 2018)

Need For Speed Most Wanted
Witcher 3
Half Life
Stalker


----------



## Invisible Stalker (Jul 13, 2018)

golf
chess
Civilization II, IV and V
Neverwinter Nights
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Space Invaders
Galaga
Missile Command
Stratego
Risk
Empire in Arms
Diplomacy
Civilization Board Game (not Sid Meier's version, the 1981 Avalon Hill version)


----------



## EmberGod (Jul 13, 2018)

Currently I concentrate on League of Legends. I play a lot now because it's a casual way for me to pass time. Moreover the game is very entertaining esp if you play with friends. By the way I often hang out on https://dreamteam.gg/lol platform now as it's a great way to find new players. Soon this is a tournament, our team wants to participate.


----------



## Imaculata (Oct 22, 2018)

I forgot to add: 

Swat 4
Mass Effect
Dragon Age

I also just played the new Spider-man game on PS4, which I enjoyed a lot.


----------



## megamania (Oct 22, 2018)

Eberron, Darksun and the OP superhero card game- Overpower


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 22, 2018)

Overpower?  Wow, that’s a blast from the past!


----------



## Joddy (May 22, 2019)

Gonna revive this thread because why not
I've been playing XCOM games by Firaxis a lot. I wasn't really into all this strategy and tactics thing, the games I was playing were mostly like this but nowadays I prefer to spend an hour or two each evening killing aliens. I even bought older titles like UFO Defense


----------



## Imaculata (May 22, 2019)

I recently acquired Myst 3 Exile for the PS2 at a sale. I'm replaying it now. Ah, nostalgia and frustrating puzzles.


----------



## Raunalyn (May 22, 2019)

Computer/Console: Final Fantasy series (6 being my favorite)
Ultima series (7 and 7.5 being my personal favorites)
Planescape: Torment
Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines

Tabletop: D&D 5e
Vampire the Masquerade
Mage the Ascension (I have a tendency to mix in the Cthulhlu Mythos in my games...so fun)
Shadowrun

Board/Card games: Exploding Kittens
Cards Against Humanity


----------



## Umbran (May 23, 2019)

Hm.  The board games I play most frequently these days...

Sentinels of the Multiverse
Betrayal at the House on the Hill
Betrayal Legacy (the Legacy game version of the above)
Gloomhaven


----------



## Zardnaar (May 23, 2019)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Stellaris
Europa Universalis IV
Crusader Kings II
Mass Effect 1,2,3
Grand Theft Auto 5
Star Wars Empire at War
Fallout 4
Tomb Raider series


----------



## Imaculata (Jun 5, 2019)

Umbran said:


> Hm.  The board games I play most frequently these days...
> 
> Sentinels of the Multiverse
> Betrayal at the House on the Hill
> ...




Quick question, if you already own the original Betrayal at House on the Hill (as I do), how much added value is there in buying the legacy version?


----------



## Umbran (Jun 5, 2019)

Imaculata said:


> Quick question, if you already own the original Betrayal at House on the Hill (as I do), how much added value is there in buying the legacy version?




A lot of added value.  

Betrayal Legacy takes the basic mechanics of Betrayal at the House on the Hill, but gives you new/different content - new cards, room tiles, *all* new haunts, etc, and puts that new content into a campaign mode.  The campaign mode modifies the game as you go - some elements are added as play progresses, others changed, and still other elements are destroyed.   You literally change the rulebook as you go.  Playing a campaign of Betrayal Legacy is not the same experience as playing a series of 13 games of the original.

(My group finished game 12 of the campaign on Monday night, actually - only one more to go!)

At the end, you have your own, unique, Betrayal set, that will not be the same as the standard, nor the same as pretty much anyone else who played the Legacy game.

I owned the original, and I have *zero* regrets with buying the legacy version.  And I expect we will go back and play the original after we are done with the Legacy version, too, because there are so many differences.

Can you tell I *really* like this game?


----------



## ClaudiaPerkins (Jul 12, 2019)

Crash, Rayman


----------



## dialNforNinja (Jul 19, 2019)

BESM/TriStat in general
Champions 4th or 6th ed
Mekton Zeta
FASAtrek
WOIN NEW with FASAtrek ships
WEG D6 Star Wars/OpenD6
EABA, because "roll a dice pool, keep the best three or sometimes four" is just _inspired_
GURPS has some great sourcebooks but I've never made a character for it let alone played

The  concepts of TOON and Tales of the Floating Vagabond had some appeal,  but I couldn't get into the mechanics, and TotFV wasn't in my car when I  had a house fire like most of the above were, and I haven't gotten  replacements.

I've tried making a few homebrew game systems, but  the only one that even comes close to complete was a lightweight thing  with d8 dice pools , because counting four pips per die made for more  intuitive halves and quarters mental math than three pips per die as in  WEGd6 and all other d6 pool games that bother with partial dice at all. I  also managed to fit exactly eight skills under each of the stats  (Strength, Guts, Brains, and Footwork) and have suitably wide coverage  for all the cases I could think of, though that includes things like  "Expert Knowledge (specify field)" and similar placeholders for  manufacturing and service professions.

Oh, you meant video games?

Uh.  I was a fiend for Carmageddon and Carmageddon II back in the late  90s... I bought a PS3 to play Macross 30, LEGO Star Wars, and the  Disgaea games a couple years ago... and I recently got Disgaea 5  Complete for PC. That's a lot of games to play, right? I haven't even  finished all the postgame on any of the Disgaea games! Even if you don't  count fighting Maximum Ultimate Carnage Extra Cheese Baal! 

Oh,  and I had Tron 2.0 and Transformers: War for Cybertron on PC in the  middle there somewhere too, but I sucked at them, um, a lot.

And  Morrowind, but in three tries at playing that I've gotten half an hour  into the story, 3Gb into downloading mods, and around three months into  muckin' about with the editor, so I don't think that really counts as  playing the game. I did get really really good at getting through the  new game character generation scenes so I could open the Loot4U box  right outside the door out to the starter town and play with whatever I  put in it this time, though!


----------



## Zardnaar (Jul 19, 2019)

Mass Effect 1,2,3
Knights of the Old Republic
Star Wars Empire at War
Fallout 4
Hearts of Iron II
Europa Universalis III and IV
Crusader Kings II
Stellaris


----------

